# It`s a series NOT a mark!



## audimad

Why do you all call the TT mark one and two when all Audis are called series :x . The correct term for the TT is series one and series two, by calling it a mark you are making it sound cheap, the names mark 1, 2, 3, 4 escort spring to mind as do numerous vauxhalls. I have owned a few Audis, series 1 Audi 80, series 2 Audi 80, series 4 Audi 100, do you see what i am getting at. Audis have always been series NOT marks so lets try and remember that.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Nice first post ,welcome to the forum,are you Dutch?


----------



## audimad

How did you know that?


----------



## audimad

:?


----------



## audimad

:wink:


----------



## Wallsendmag

The accent is a giveaway :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy

wallsendmag said:


> Nice first post ,welcome to the forum,are you Dutch?


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Leg

Another tulip muncher to join fluffer eh, welcome to the forum you clog hopping pedant. Anal, pointless posts with shouting in them eh? You will fit right in here.


----------



## KenTT

Leg said:


> Another tulip muncher to join fluffer eh, welcome to the forum you clog hopping pedant. Anal, pointless posts with shouting in them eh? You will fit right in here.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee

I think you are confusing mark and marque?


----------



## rustyintegrale

Leg said:


> Another tulip muncher to join fluffer eh, welcome to the forum you clog hopping pedant. Anal, pointless posts with shouting in them eh? You will fit right in here.


Love it... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad

You can drive around in your cheap sounding Mk 1 or 2 TT but mine is a SERIES TWO, you tight englanders.


----------



## Leg

audimad said:


> You can drive around in your cheap sounding Mk 1 or 2 TT but mine is a SERIES TWO, you tight englanders.


Capital E on England or any derivatives if you dont mind **** plugger. We didnt rescue you lads from the Germans to be having lower case E's on our great nation's name now did we.

Mine is neither a mk1, series 1 or mk2 TT. Its a TT, period. The other one is an A3 Coupe.


----------



## Wallsendmag

Leg said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can drive around in your cheap sounding Mk 1 or 2 TT but mine is a SERIES TWO, you tight englanders.
> 
> 
> 
> Capital E on England or any derivatives if you dont mind **** plugger. We didnt rescue you lads from the Germans to be having lower case E's on our great nation's name now did we.
> 
> Mine is neither a mk1, series 1 or mk2 TT. Its a TT, period. The other one is an A3 Coupe.
Click to expand...

Oi


----------



## audimad

Rescued us from the Germans and now we all buy German cars! :lol:


----------



## audimad

Leg said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can drive around in your cheap sounding Mk 1 or 2 TT but mine is a SERIES TWO, you tight englanders.
> 
> 
> 
> Capital E on England or any derivatives if you dont mind **** plugger. We didnt rescue you lads from the Germans to be having lower case E's on our great nation's name now did we.
> 
> Mine is neither a mk1, series 1 or mk2 TT. Its a TT, period. The other one is an A3 Coupe.
Click to expand...

 I have never heard of an A3 Coupe, what is it? Or do you mean just an A3 which i think you do, DOH!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag

audimad said:


> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can drive around in your cheap sounding Mk 1 or 2 TT but mine is a SERIES TWO, you tight englanders.
> 
> 
> 
> Capital E on England or any derivatives if you dont mind **** plugger. We didnt rescue you lads from the Germans to be having lower case E's on our great nation's name now did we.
> 
> Mine is neither a mk1, series 1 or mk2 TT. Its a TT, period. The other one is an A3 Coupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an A3 Coupe, what is it? Or do you mean just an A3 which i think you do, DOH!!!!! :lol:
Click to expand...

He means the MkII :wink:


----------



## audimad

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can drive around in your cheap sounding Mk 1 or 2 TT but mine is a SERIES TWO, you tight englanders.
> 
> 
> 
> Capital E on England or any derivatives if you dont mind **** plugger. We didnt rescue you lads from the Germans to be having lower case E's on our great nation's name now did we.
> 
> Mine is neither a mk1, series 1 or mk2 TT. Its a TT, period. The other one is an A3 Coupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an A3 Coupe, what is it? Or do you mean just an A3 which i think you do, DOH!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He means the MkII :wink:
Click to expand...

 MkII what, Golf!! :?


----------



## Leg

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can drive around in your cheap sounding Mk 1 or 2 TT but mine is a SERIES TWO, you tight englanders.
> 
> 
> 
> Capital E on England or any derivatives if you dont mind **** plugger. We didnt rescue you lads from the Germans to be having lower case E's on our great nation's name now did we.
> 
> Mine is neither a mk1, series 1 or mk2 TT. Its a TT, period. The other one is an A3 Coupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an A3 Coupe, what is it? Or do you mean just an A3 which i think you do, DOH!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He means the MkII :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MkII what, Golf!! :?
Click to expand...

Yeah, Golf. That's right, I'm saying that the Mk2 Golf is an A3 Coupe, even though its a TT Forum and the golf is a hatchback. Well done that man, watch the weed though. I hear it can addle your brain.

PS. For those not keeping up, that's grade 1, 'A' quality sarcasm in the best English style.

PPS. Sorry Walls, its very nice really, grown on me tbh


----------



## Guest

Leg said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can drive around in your cheap sounding Mk 1 or 2 TT but mine is a SERIES TWO, you tight englanders.
> 
> 
> 
> Capital E on England or any derivatives if you dont mind **** plugger. We didnt rescue you lads from the Germans to be having lower case E's on our great nation's name now did we.
> 
> Mine is neither a mk1, series 1 or mk2 TT. Its a TT, period. The other one is an A3 Coupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an A3 Coupe, what is it? Or do you mean just an A3 which i think you do, DOH!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He means the MkII :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MkII what, Golf!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Golf. That's right, I'm saying that the Mk2 Golf is an A3 Coupe, even though its a TT Forum and the golf is a hatchback. Well done that man, watch the weed though. I hear it can addle your brain.
> 
> PS. For those not keeping up, that's grade 1, 'A' quality sarcasm in the best English style.
> 
> PPS. Sorry Walls, its very nice really, grown on me tbh
Click to expand...

I say send a few heavily tattoed english lads over with some c4 and blow a big F ing hole in that ****.


----------



## Guest

Leg said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> audimad said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can drive around in your cheap sounding Mk 1 or 2 TT but mine is a SERIES TWO, you tight englanders.
> 
> 
> 
> Capital E on England or any derivatives if you dont mind **** plugger. We didnt rescue you lads from the Germans to be having lower case E's on our great nation's name now did we.
> 
> Mine is neither a mk1, series 1 or mk2 TT. Its a TT, period. The other one is an A3 Coupe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have never heard of an A3 Coupe, what is it? Or do you mean just an A3 which i think you do, DOH!!!!! :lol:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He means the MkII :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MkII what, Golf!! :?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, Golf. That's right, I'm saying that the Mk2 Golf is an A3 Coupe, even though its a TT Forum and the golf is a hatchback. Well done that man, watch the weed though. I hear it can addle your brain.
> 
> PS. For those not keeping up, that's grade 1, 'A' quality sarcasm in the best English style.
> 
> PPS. Sorry Walls, its very nice really, grown on me tbh
Click to expand...

I say send a few heavily tattooed english lads over with some c4 and blow a big F ing hole in that ****.


----------



## rustyintegrale

Actually I like the Dutch.

My best man was Dutch and I have to say they're the most tolerant nation of people I've ever come across...

Given the damage my stag party did to Amsterdam I have first hand experience :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## audimad

I am thinking of joining the club but is it worth it? so far what i`ve seen on this webshite the answer so far is NO it is not!


----------



## purplequeen

audimad said:


> I am thinking of joining the club but is it worth it? so far what i`ve seen on this webshite the answer so far is NO it is not!


Who don't you do a poll....

Personally I don't think you're Dutch - they're nice laid-back people, I should know as I lived there for a while - I reckon you're a BMW owner who's posting on here for a laugh! Now there's a "series" that needs an arm-rest :wink:


----------



## Roadhog

:?: Has Rebel,got a twin brother :roll:


----------



## prt225TT

I reckon its Audi975 aka WrekTT having a secret stab at everyone on here :lol:


----------

